# PSP Slim n Lite Hacks?



## apacheman (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm planning to buy the PSP for my kid bro. the black one luks gorgeous, i duno bout de other colours, heard there r 9 of 'em. anyway, the problem is i cant afford to buy expensive UMD'S for every game. i heard there are some hacks for the PSP, linux n stuff, dunno much about it. is there any other way playing games cheap n easy by installin them or....er? n what r the other kinda hacks n what r its uses?
need ur suggestions guyz......


----------



## max_demon (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^Dont try hacking urself i lost my brand new psp because of this . fully bricked . slim and light


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^wat happened


----------



## gangadhar (Mar 10, 2008)

@Max_demon

Ur PSP Is Not Bricked.R U Taken BackUP Of Ur PSP Battery Eprom Before Converting To Pandora...If Yes U Can Restore It.After Restoring It Works As A Normal Bttery.

@ apacheman
if u r buying a slim psp..u can hack ur psp firmware using pandora battery and magic stick.

for more search it in google.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2008)

*Guide to Customize PSP UI*



> This is a Guide on how to customize many of the minor aspects of your PSP including the Battery Meter, Volume Meter, Background (w/wave), the actual wave, and the busy circle. Here are a few screenshots of my XMB after I was done:
> *img169.imageshack.us/img169/8871/screenshot195bl9.th.png
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/8599/screenshot190pd9.th.png
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/1340/screenshot184xz8.th.png
> ...




I would give this ago myself but i wouldn't want to brick my PSP.its very old trick if u go for PS2 or PS3 then u can run easily  linux


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 11, 2008)

The method is relatively safe, provided you know what you're doing, and ask questions whenever you have a doubt. 

I myself have a phat psp and downgraded using a far less safe method than pandora and did not brick. But I did exercise extreme caution. 

You must realize that pandora is the best PSP downgrader to have ever been released.


----------



## apacheman (Mar 13, 2008)

does  all this hacking stuff actually allows us to play games for free? like, where do we get to istall the games if not frm the expensive umd's? and can we play all kinda games?


----------



## gangadhar (Mar 14, 2008)

@ apacheman

1. yes
2. by downloading
3. yes.u can play all games.

btw for slim i think pandora method is easy to downgrade ur psp.

@ max_demon

r u still playing on ac adopter....???


i too love genelia


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

guys are we discussing hacking stuff here????

is it allowed???


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

Is PSP games r so good in graphics dat i'll forgot playin PC games....


----------



## rollcage (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend of mine also wants to buy the PSP,
but isnt there is a way to play the Mini CD-r in the PSP.. thats too bad

2. what is the maximum size of the Memory Card we can put in?

3. Whats the current market price in delhi? where you recommend buying it from?

4. what are the recommended accessories for PSP@2008 Slim n Lite?

Regards


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 14, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is PSP games r so good in graphics dat i'll forgot playin PC games....


no,,,hardcore gamers will always rely on PC games.....but The PSP is surely a
Gr8 gadget to own!!


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys this maybe stupid but,

there r a lot of PSP game torrents,
U download them and burn them to what?(UMD or Mini CD-R).


----------



## girish.g (Mar 14, 2008)

@ rahul
there are no UMD writers and mini CD wont work with the PSP

you have to copy those games to memory card


----------



## gangadhar (Mar 15, 2008)

@ rollcage

it is not possible to play Mini CD-r in  PSP.Only U Can Play UMD(Universal Media Disc).

2. 16GB (from 4 gb i suggest only original memory card)

3. i don't  know about delhi.but in our local market the price of slim is 8200.

4. there are many acc available for psp.but first and must is screen protector.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

^ thx

got it... PSP slim + carry case + wireless headphones + screen protector
+ 2UMDs (Fifa07 & Lara Croft). for Rs. 12,000
It looks something man... gr8
Now just the memory card is need to be bought,
4Gb is available for 1800 but no warranty.. so didn't buy it. will buy with warranty

and is putting a 8/16Gb good idea? .. there are only Sony cards or kingston or other also make those.
and arent any low cost umd available in grey market.
and lastly whats the cost of Camera & GPS attachment, I think gps addon should be good.


----------



## Riteshonline (May 1, 2008)

Hummmmmmmm,
I want to buy NEW Sony PSP Portable. What is The Prise???
is almost all the Latest games are available for Protable.How is Function of PSP portable??Whats th Techinical Specification?? IS that Graphics Is good?
we can Install another Game on it? or that Comes with*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif Bundle??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


----------



## Mohak (May 5, 2008)

I have a psp 2004 slim and lite for Rs. 8990 (Official) Piano Black (looks awesome), a PSP Carry case hard backed worth Rs. 1000, 1 UMD (Medal of Honor Heroes) for Rs. 999 and got a Sandisk 4gb memory card from Nehru place for something between Rs. 1500- Rs. 2100 (dont remember) with warranty.


----------



## Aaditya_S (Aug 16, 2008)

hey dudes, me gt a PSP slim and lite version 3.90 and me nt gt a memory card will gt it soon. But was wondering do i hav to downgrade my psp with the pandora battery kit and then upgrade it to version 3.90m33?? and can i do this widout a pandora battery, need some help here, will appreciate it if someone could help me out wid this bcoz me really want my psp modded. Bought it frm alfa, dnt knw if they do it?


----------



## tarundham (Oct 14, 2008)

hey wer in delhi can i get a pandora??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

I have PSP Phat 3.71M33-4 ...... Hard Cover.... Screen Protector.... 2GB+4GB (SanDisk) MS...EP-630.....2 UMDs (PoP:Revelations and Burnout Legends). I must say the gadget is great. I also have 14-15GB of ISOs .

Anyways, currently the price of PSP Slim is Rs.8300 and some basic acc. costs :-

1. Screen Protector -> depends on shops, generally between 500-700...
2. Hard Plastic Cover -> Between 800-1k
3. Earphones with Remote -> I think they cost around 1.2-1.5k
4. Logitech Stealth (special PSP earphones but works with other stuff too) -> 1.4k
5. Creative EP-630 (Earphones.... works with any gadget with a 3.5mm jack) -> Rs.750
6. SanDisk 4GB Memory Stick -> Rs.1900
7. KingSton 4GB Memory Stick -> Rs.1850
8. Sony 2GB MS -> Rs.1100
9. Dock like stand (for support during watching movies, etc) -> Rs.900-1.2k
10. Carry Pouch -> it depends...... ranges from Rs.500-1.5k 

Lastly, the UMDs. Today, most UMDs cost between Rs.999 to 1.5k. Some are even high at 1.9k and some are as low as Rs.699. The more popular the game, the costlier. New launches are also costly so wait for a month and there are high chances of a price drop.......if u buy original that is . Movie UMDs are EOL (End of Life) and no more new launches are there for movies on UMDs.

I highly suggest you get your PSP modded (usually costs Rs.800 to 1.2k) rather than doing it urself coz there is a high chance of bricking it.

I also suggest you dont wait for the new PSP Slim (PSP-4000 or sumthing like dat) coz there are rumors that it cant be hacked (atleast not yet 8) ).

If you are buying right now .....I suggest you get it modded to 3.90 M33..... its the most stable CFW (Custom FirmWare).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^  

nice informative post..  

wud love if u posted the same thing in the PSP review section too (by tarey_g) .. 
----------------

btw, me too hv 28 GB of PSP games..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

^^K.....I will copy paste it


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 6, 2008)

" _highly suggest you get your PSP modded (usually costs Rs.800 to 1.2k) rather than doing it urself coz there is a high chance of bricking it._"

Any idea where it could be done in Bangalore ?
Any one got it done successfully ?
I got da number of this guy ray who does it and was trying to see if someone else had got it done earlier!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^I dont live in Banglore... sorry


----------



## vasapra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have recently bought a PSP 2004. Where can I get it modded in Delhi
                                       Vas


Psychosocial said:


> I have PSP Phat 3.71M33-4 ...... Hard Cover.... Screen Protector.... 2GB+4GB (SanDisk) MS...EP-630.....2 UMDs (PoP:Revelations and Burnout Legends). I must say the gadget is great. I also have 14-15GB of ISOs .
> 
> Anyways, currently the price of PSP Slim is Rs.8300 and some basic acc. costs :-
> 
> ...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Slim ver. 2004 with FW 3.95 .
Can I mod it myself or where can I get it modded in Pune or Mumbai?
Im getting fed-up of it now as I have no games to play


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

I have heard that Ninja Electronics is a nice place to get your PSP modded in Mumbai.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you know how much they charge?
And where exactly in Mumbai?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

tarey_g got his PSP from there. Ask him. If I remember correctly ,he said that the charge was 500 bucks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ 

i too got my PSP from where tarey_g got it from..  and we (tarey and I) purchased the PSP withing jus 2 days apart.. from each others purchase.. 

that Ninja guy charged me Rs.250/- for modding the PSP S&L (in front of me) and since then im in a frenzy mood with my PSP, got nearly 60 games for my PSP


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

8990/- was the total price i got my PSP with CFW installed. Can't imagine PSP withoutt homebrew apps.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah....but beware while buying a new PSP, the new ones with Ta-088v3 motherboards dont allow Pandora Battery to boot from Magic Memory Stick, making them vistually unhackable as of now...Dark Alex is working on that


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

Datel's new blue battery tool has made it possible to boot new PSP's in service mode allowing to install CFW.


----------



## vasapra (Dec 1, 2008)

could u manage to get it modded? Pl let me know the details. I have also bought a similar one and want it modded
                                                                  Vas


╬Switch╬ said:


> I have a Slim ver. 2004 with FW 3.95 .
> Can I mod it myself or where can I get it modded in Pune or Mumbai?
> Im getting fed-up of it now as I have no games to play


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2008)

@Switch, Go to the shop Saregama on MG road Arora towers in Pune, I got my friend a PSP from there(CFW). He will charge approx 200/- to install CFW. There were two more shops just opposite Saregama shop, but they are closed now.


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey guys y are u giving 300-400 rupees for downgrading??
simply get a new PANDORA BATTERY from me for just Rs.535+65(shipping)

heres the image*i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm186/whoisboss84/PandoraBattery.jpgsweet isnt it?


----------



## smokin745 (Jan 4, 2009)

@ silenthill

Dude :
1) the image u just posted has the site name ur buying it from n selling it at even greater price.
2) You are doing good business from that site since u get a profit of around 150 bucks straight after u order pandora from that site
3) i was talking to u about same site


----------



## nimbus_007 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would like to Buy pandora battery ? tell me the details of the purchase i am from HYDERABAD.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

@tarey_g
Dantel's battery was just a fake way of earning money...visit dark-alex.org for explaination from the father of CFWs why its fake and why it doesnt work..
Its not the battery that has to be modified, the new motherboards dont allow service battery to boot from Memory Stick, Pandoras are rendered useless now....

for others
Right now, and for a long time from now, there is no way to hack any PSP that has TA-088v3 motherboard(new PSP2000s ) or TA-090 motherboards...there are fake videos all over the internet showing them running these with CFWs but that is totally impossible, sony has made the security signatures so high that u cant run a CFW on new PSPs....shopkeepers might tell u(as in hyderabad) that they ll have to open the PSP and do this and that, but that all is fake....coz there is just NO WAY to hack new PSPs


----------



## nimbus_007 (Jan 13, 2009)

If what ur telling is true then i am screwed for sure... I just brought the brand new PSP 3004 version 4.21 and really really want to downgrade it or do some kind of hack to play ISO's can any one tell me the info regarding this.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @tarey_g
> Dantel's battery was just a fake way of earning money...visit dark-alex.org for explaination from the father of CFWs why its fake and why it doesnt work..
> Its not the battery that has to be modified, the new motherboards dont allow service battery to boot from Memory Stick, Pandoras are rendered useless now....



Yes read that in news sometime ago.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

@nimbus_2007
Yeah u can confirm my saying at google....and there is no way "for a long time" according to D_C


----------



## nimbus_007 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya I checked it out there is still no proof that it is fake that company did not even sell the batteries yet because of some legal issues with sony which dragged the dantel battery to court (that's what i heard)

So untill some one clearly states this i am expecting that it can be hacked.

@Ionicsachin

I know ur from HYD i am from hyd too did u find any good stores which can mod PSP or sell Second hand UMD's ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep the hope alive , Google about the gripshift exploit hackers are experimenting with for PSP 3000.


----------



## niravjadwani (Jan 17, 2009)

Same yaar, I am too doomed. I bought a PSP2004 ver, and upgraded it with 5.02. Now I figured it can't support damn homebrew apps... What d hell.. Why they don't want softwares for their gadgets I don't understand....


----------



## dgchaos (Feb 12, 2009)

of any of you live in bangalore you can get ur psp modded from this guy here's his site
www.bangalorepsphack.webs.com  he modded my psp for me and keeps upgrading and loading cool software onto it, he fixes bricked psps too


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 12, 2009)

And for me it looks like that you are the one who mods and repairs and are just advertising here coz this is your first post and you are bumping a thread which might be in "Page 2" or "Page 3" of and active forum like Gaming

And about your website, you are hosting pretty illegally cool stuff, its your luck that you are not caught yet


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Can we put Linuz in Ps2?
Like the PS2 Old one with HDD rite?
The slim ones don't support HDD....
But PS2 processor is slower than a P3 one, can it handle the  linux easily?


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 17, 2009)

I thot this is a PSP thread....


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 17, 2009)

it was just that someone mentioned earlier
so i asked about it


----------

